# GT: Knicks vs. Raptors (4/12)



## Weasel

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Tues Apr 12, 2005
7:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Malik Rose/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Rafer Alston/Morris Peterson/Jalen Rose/Chris Bosh/Aaron Williams</center>


----------



## MPK

An epic battle of futility...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Knicks 97
*Raps 101*


----------



## aquaitious

I want Joe's points.

97 Raptors
89 Knicks

Nash will lead the league in assists for the night.


----------



## The True Essence

this is a big game in terms of lottery picks. i hope we lose to gain a game on the raps.


----------



## aquaitious

PennyHardaway said:


> this is a big game in terms of lottery picks. i hope we lose to gain a game on the raps.


:rofl:

That's the spirit, .


----------



## Scholar

100-92
TOR wins by 8


----------



## Premier

I predict that the Raptors will win. Let's say 98-91.

Steve Nash will once again lead the league in assists Tuesday.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Go Knicks.


----------



## tmlblue

vigilante said:


> Go Knicks.


I whole heartdely agree. Gooo Knicks Gooo :twave:


----------



## LJD

Knicks-96
Raptors-88
Nash leads in assists.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

raptors- 100
knicks- 93


steve nash leads in asts.


----------



## Turkish Delight

107 - 104 Knicks.
Nash.


----------



## Kunlun

105-99 Raptors win.

Allen Iverson leading the night in assists.


----------



## Petey

Link 

Knicks favored by 5.5 tonight.

-Joe C.


----------



## Hakeem

Knicks 108
Raptors 104

Nash will get the most assists.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Knicks 95 Raptors 93
Assists: Nash


----------



## Lope31

I bet 20,000 on the Knicks. I don't know if that's a good idea.


----------



## Petey

Sweetney starting off well 2 baskets, 4 points.

Knicks up 4-2.

-Petey


----------



## BrettNYK

Let's Go Raptors!


----------



## Petey

Tim Thomas with 2 fouls in 3 minutes, impressive for a swing man. Peterson hits a jumper to tie the game at 4.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sweetney with the offensive rebound, but misses the open layup.
6-4 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete nails the three ball, he's been playing well. 
Raptors on a 9-0 run.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Crawford gets the jumper to go.
By the way, has anyone seen Tim Thomas in that Bonafide Hustler video?
11-8 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sweetney gets another offensive rebound due to miscommunication by the Raptors defense, but he can't get the lay up to go.


----------



## Petey

Wow, the Knicks are 5-15 to start the game.

And they are picking up fouls like there is no tomorrow.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

After the TO, Eric Williams comes out, hits a jumper, Sweetney misses and Williams w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Eric Williams loses control of the ball, and it goes out of bounds.
5 turnovers for the Raptors already.
The Knicks have 3 turnovers themselves.


----------



## Petey

Sweetney coverts on the layup, creditting Marbury w/ the assist, they have played well together the last few games, lets see how long it can last.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Malik Rose in for Tim Thomas. Knicks up 1, 14-13, after back to back turnovers...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Bosh hits, Raptors up 3. Fouls Sweetney, Bosh's 1st.

Araujo comes in.

Sweetney hits both.

Raptors up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sweetney with 10 points already and the 2nd quarter hasn't even begun yet. 
He's really taken advantage of Toronto's weak frontcourt.
New York up 22-20 at the end of the 1st.


----------



## madman

End of the 1st 22-20 Knicks I hope you guys win but we keep it close


----------



## Petey

Rose with his 3rd foul already?

And an offensive?

Was it questionable?

-Petey


----------



## madman

Eric Williams hurt


----------



## Turkish Delight

Knicks controlling this game, up 30-24 with 7:45 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with the lay in, count it and a foul.
He hits the free throw.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Maurice Taylor with the turn around, gets it to go.
32-27 Knicks.


----------



## BrettNYK

Turkish Delight said:


> Maurice Taylor with the turn around, gets it to go.
> 32-27 Knicks.


Crap! Come on Raptors!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams are heating up now, they can both score and they're proving it.
40-31 Knicks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Taylor has really been heating up.
They are just killing Toronto in the paint right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Knicks are shooting 51%, they've made their last 8 shots in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Tim Thomas hits a three.
49-35 Knicks, they can't miss a shot right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Taylor has dominated out there tonight.
He has 14 points on 7/8 shooting off the bench.


----------



## Petey

BrettNYK said:


> Crap! Come on Raptors!


LOL, won't it just be easier to root for the Knicks to miss?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Knicks have outscored the Raptors 31-15 in the 2nd with 36 seconds to play?

What is going on?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

54-38 for the Knicks at the end of the 1st half.
They've had a huge second quarter, thanks to some big production from their bench.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> Knicks have outscored the Raptors 31-15 in the 2nd with 36 seconds to play?
> 
> What is going on?
> 
> -Petey


Looks like they've gained a lot of confidence after that win against the Pacers.
They've been scoring at will tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sweetney dominated the Raptors in the 1st quarter, and in the second quarter it was all Mo Taylor and Jerome Williams.


----------



## Petey

Turkish Delight said:


> 54-38 for the Knicks at the end of the 1st half.
> They've had a huge second quarter, thanks to some big production from their bench.


Bosh with a 3 to end the half? Imagine him adding that as something he could be relied on to do that game to game next year...

-Petey


----------



## madman

wow you guys are owning us, hopefully the result starts the same but we can make it more competitive


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> Bosh with a 3 to end the half? Imagine him adding that as something he could be relied on to do that game to game next year...
> 
> -Petey


Yeah he's actually a pretty decent 3 point shooter. Last year he was 5/14 from beyond the arc, but the Raptors just don't need him to take that shot though. There are too many players on our team that rely on it already.


----------



## Petey

madman said:


> wow you guys are owning us, hopefully the result starts the same but we can make it more competitive


They have guys posting in the thread rooting for you guys too!

LOL.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Rose starts off hitting a layup to start the half, foul on Tim Thomas... 

54-40, Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Go Knicks Go...
You guys could do it..



Higher Draft pick for us...hehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Rose hits the FT, Sweetney turns the ball over, Alston misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston misses the three, he's 0/7 tonight. 
He's 1/16 this season from MSG.


----------



## Petey

Araujo with his 1st personal. Thomas miss, Sweetney with an offensive board, and Araujo fouls again.

Sweetney hits the first, and second.

Knicks up 56-41.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Bosh misses a 4 ft jumper, Kurt Thomas with the rebound, foul by Peterson, his 1st.

Marbury turns it over, 10 to play in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Alston misses the three, he's 0/7 tonight.
> He's 1/16 this season from MSG.


wow...1-16
That's gotta suck..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete gets fouled, and he somehow gets the circus shot to go.


----------



## Petey

Morris Peterson hits on a 6 ft runner. Fouled by Thomas, his 4th, and hits.

Bosh with a Bucket off a steal and outlet by Rafer.

56-48, Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Knicks lead by 16 at half time, but they are only up by 8 now with 8:52 left in the 3rd.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete gets fouled, and he somehow gets the circus shot to go.


That's my Mo. :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Knicks with two straight turnovers, and the Raptors have taken advantage.
56-52 Knicks.


----------



## Petey

14-4 run for the Raptors, Sweetney with the foul on Araujo.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh lays it in plus the foul.
Knicks up 58-56.


----------



## Petey

Misses the 1st, hits the 2nd. Rafer board, passes to Bosh for the Assist.

17-4, Raptors down 3.

Wow.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston lays it in, tie ball game.
The Knicks haven't been playing with any energy in the 2nd half.
They need to get Mo Taylor and Jerome Williams back in the game, they played very well in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Petey

Alston hits again, tied up at 58, what a run.

Knicks Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Knicks only 4 points in the Q.
Tie game..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a nifty lay in.
He has 21.
Raptors take the lead.


----------



## JS03

Marbury with an open shot and drills the three


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafael Araujo with the lay in, plus the foul.
He's had a good 3rd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

63 a peice with 2:52 to go in the 3rd quarter.
Two lottery teams battling right now.


----------



## Petey

Pape Sow in for Rafael Araujo? Imagine having to say that as a broadcaster.

Raptors Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson hits from beyond the arc.
He has 13 points.
Raptors up 66-63.


----------



## Petey

Morris Peterson made 24 ft three point jumper. Assisted by Rafer Alston.

Pape Sow Shooting Foul. His 2nd Personal Foul.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marbury does a good job of getting Pape Sow to commit a foul.
That was a veteran move.
He's going to need to step up if he wants the Knicks to win this one.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marbury with a deep three, and he hits.
He's been heating up, he has 10 points now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with the jumper, and he hits.
He also has 13 points.
Tied at 68 with just over a minute left in the 3rd.


----------



## Petey

Marbury hits 2 free throws, and then a 3 pointer, Rose responds, game tied at 68 with a minute to play in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen misses the jumper.
Bosh with the block on Kurt Thomas on the other end.
His second swat of the game.


----------



## JS03

70-68 Raptors end of 3rd Q


----------



## Petey

Rafer hits 2 free throws to end the Quarter, Raptors up 2, what a run.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors outscored the Knicks by 18 in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Petey

Marbury starts off the quarter with a big miss, Taylor with a loose ball foul his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Malik Rose hits, he has 8 points off the bench.
70-70.


----------



## JS03

Malik Rose ties it up.. 70 all


----------



## Petey

Rose misses, Taylor with the board, JYD with a miss, Pape with the board.

Bost misses, Marbury with the board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Malik Rose made 18 ft jumper. Assisted by Jermaine Jackson.

Rafer with another miss, JYD with the rebound.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer Alston with 5 points, 7 rebounds and 7 assists.
He's only 1/10 from the field, but he's been contributing in other ways in this game.


----------



## Petey

Pape Sow with a loose ball foul, his 3rd, Milt in for Rafer, Peterson with a foul on Marbury.

His the first.

Knicks up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh with the silky smooth jumper, and he gets it to go.
He has 23 now points now.
Tied at 72.


----------



## Petey

Hits both, Bosh hits assisted by Milt.

Tied up again... at 72.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

MoPete with a 2ball
Knicks with a one point lead


----------



## Petey

Marbury with a HUGE 3!!!!

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Stephon Marbury has been heating up in the 2nd half, the Knicks will depend on him down the stretch.
75-74 Knicks.


----------



## Petey

Peterson with a quick basket, Time Out, Knicks up 1.

Odd 2 teams fighting for picks and lotto positioning and the game is so close.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Stephon Marbury with another 3.
Jalen Rose gets fouled, and goes to the line.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with a huge jumper over Jamal Crawford.
Raptors up 97-89.


----------



## Anima

Kurt fouls out, he ends the game with 0 points and 6 boards.


----------



## Petey

Rose hits, Crawford misses a 3 and Bosh with the board, Thomas fouls out.

Rose in for Thomas.

97-89, Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hits both from the line.
He has 29 points in this ball game 
10/10 from the line.


----------



## Petey

Bosh hits the first, Williams in for Sweetney and Bosh hits the next.

99-89, Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose going to the line shooting two.


----------



## Petey

Tim Thomas with a hook shot, fouls Rose.

Rose hits the first.

101-91, Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

Bosh is something else, 29 points and 6 boards. The guy is going to be something great.


----------



## Petey

Hits the 2nd, Tim Thomas misses a layup, Peterson with the rebound. Sow misses a layup, Willaims with the board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Rose gets called for traveling.

101-91, Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

Rose with 24 points 3 boards and 3 assists.


----------



## Petey

Sow with the dunk, Thomas with foul #5, Rose hits 1 of 2, hits the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

Anima said:


> Rose with 24 points 3 boards and 3 assists.


Make that 25 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight

105-93 Raptors final.
Huge turnaround in the 2nd half.


----------



## JS03

good game 
105-93 Raptors..


----------



## Anima

Game over, Knicks lose 105-93.


----------



## Petey

Rose misses a 3.

Cook in for Rafer, Araujo in for Bosh...

105-93, Raptors.

Game.

More lotto balls for the Knicks, what ugly 3rd and 4th quarters.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

This must be one of the biggest knicks game thread...


----------



## The True Essence

funny thing is, theres like 0 posts from knick fans in it, we really dont care anymore


----------



## NYKBaller

Good, quality lost. BAck in 6th position for the draft...


----------



## truth

yup,another quality loss.... :clap:


----------



## Fordy74

4 page game threads when Knicks games mean NOTHING? where were these long threads when the games meant something??? I havent watched a Knicks game in about a week and a half. Im not interested in watching a game that my favorite team is better off losing for a better draft pick.


----------



## Fordy74

PennyHardaway said:


> funny thing is, theres like 0 posts from knick fans in it, we really dont care anymore


exactly.. I made my previous post before I even saw you wrote this. :biggrin:


----------



## Fordy74

no minutes for Jackie Butler or Ariza. Brilliant. :whatever: :stupid:


----------



## Fordy74

by the way, Koopa, did you see the Raptors now got Omar Cook from St. Johns?


----------



## Petey

PennyHardaway said:


> funny thing is, theres like 0 posts from knick fans in it, we really dont care anymore


I care, as do the mods, we have forums goals... 

-Petey


----------



## knicksfan89

well a disastrous loss to Avril's team to say the least, we led by as many as 19 in the first half as well
chris wilson


----------



## MPK

The march for the 6th pick continues...


----------



## Weasel

Crawford Is a Work in Progress; the Knicks Continue to Regress 



> Crawford struggled last night, and the Knicks lost a 17-point lead in the second half. Toronto, which outscored the Knicks by 67-39 in the half, used a 20-4 run to get back in the game in the third quarter, and took control with a 17-1 run in the fourth.





> As the Knicks were hammered last night, the boos returned to the Garden. Crawford considers it all part of the New York experience.


 WHERE'S THE PRIDE? 



> "You have to ... come out and be ready to play. You have to match their energy and their effort," said a visibly vexed Knick coach Herb Williams.





> "The way you're playing in the first half, to what we gave in the second half, it's just unacceptable," said PG Stephon Marbury. "The way we played in the second half, we didn't play with any effort as a team. You have teams in this league that play with pride and they played with a lot of pride."


No fight at finish 



> The Knicks had an efficient first half that included scoring 34 points in the paint, a record 15 assists (eight by Marbury) and shooting 51.2 percent from the floor for a 54-38 lead. A flatline second half offered little defensive pressure on the perimeter against a Raptors team that loves to take jumpers.





> Marbury then started to gun. He hit his first shot of the game with 4:03 left in the quarter to tie it at 60. After a three pointer with 8:44 left in the fourth, Marbury, who scored all of his 22 points in the second half, had 18 of the Knicks previous 20 points and the Knicks held a 78-74 lead. Marbury's last field goal of the game was a three-pointer with 6:40 to go that gave the Knicks an 85-78 lead.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> I care, as do the mods, we have forums goals...
> 
> -Petey


Yep.
Now start representing the Atlantic Division and post!


----------

